#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Página de manutenção no Mikrotik sem usar servidor

## RFjonas

Olá pessoal! Como eu havia prometido em outro tópico que se eu colocasse para rodar página de manutenção no MK sem usar servidor externo “Linux/apache etc...” eu postaria tudo aqui. 

Então vamos lá! Para começar quero lembrar que estou usando RB 433ah com versão 4.10 outras versões não testei “fica a critério de cada um”, posso garantir que está rodando 100% há 2 meses em 20 torres com mikrotik, uso hotspot com freeradius levei 2 semanas para deixar tudo 100% e adaptar as configurações para as minhas necessidades, aqui no fórum tem vários tópicos mostrando como configurar o hotspot, não vou mostrar como configura e sim o sistema de monitoramento que desenvolvi com alguns conteúdos tirados daqui mesmo do fórum.

Vou explicar como funciona, coloquei o netwatch para monitorar o dns do Google, se parar de responder por motivo de queda do link, enlace que parou ou até mesmo “desconectando o cabo de rede” o mikrotik executa o 1° script “DOWN-LINK” que cria um dns dinâmico em ip/dns/static “ .* ” com o address 189.124.1xx.xx meu dns, em ip/hotspot/Server profiles, ele muda o diretório HTML :hotspot para “ manutecao “ onde vai está sua página avisando que o seu provedor está em manutenção , também habilita uma regra que vai está em ip/ firewall/ Nat ” MANUTENCAO “ fazendo um dstnat da porta 80 para a porta 64873 do hotspot que redireciona para a tal página. o 2° script “LINK-UP” quando o link retornar desfaz tudo que o 1° script fez. O 3° script habilita em system/scheduler “remover_dns_dinamico” que executa em system/script ”REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO” se por acaso na hora que faltar link, e seu mikrotik rebootar o hotspot vai criar outro dns static por padrão e na hora que o link retornar vai travar, então o script remove o dns dinâmico para não acontecer isso. Basicamente é isso que esse sistema de monitoramento vai fazer bem simples e funcional “tudo automático” 

Lembrando no Nat a regra de dstnat “MANUTENCAO” fica desabilitada, e em system scheduler “remover_dns_dinamico” também fica desabilitada, elas se habilitam automaticamente quando o link cair.

Atenção edite o script onde está em vermelho antes de copiar e colar!

-provedor.com.br = seu dns name que usa no ip/hotspot/server profiles/hsprof1
-189.124.1xx.xxx = seu dns em ip/dns/settings/servers (só o primário)
-10.100.0.1 = seu dns statico em ip/dns/static/address (uma dica ao criar seu dns statico em TLL: coloque assim 00:00:05
-8.8.8.8 = aqui dns do Google altere se quiser 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/system script
add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat enabl\
e [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=manutencao\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=provedor.com.br] addre\
ss=189.124.1xx.xxx comment=\"\" disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s"
add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat disable\
\_[find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=hotspot\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=.*] address=10.100.0.1 comm\
ent=\"\" disabled=no name=provedor.com.br ttl=5s\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-OFF policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-ON policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n/system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_on]\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_off]"
/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico_on on-event="/ system script run REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-ON" policy=read,write start-time=\
startup
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico_off on-event="/ system script run REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-OFF\r\
\n" policy=read,write start-time=startup
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/tool netwatch
add comment="MONITORAR LINK" disabled=no down-script=\
"/ system script run DOWN-LINK\r\
\n/ system scheduler enable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_off]\r\
\n" host=8.8.8.8 interval=5s timeout=1s up-script=\
"/system scheduler enable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_on]\r\
\n/ system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/ queue simple remove hs-<hotspot1>"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/ip firewall nat
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=MANUTENCAO disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
protocol=tcp to-ports=64873
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Outra coisa! Eu não removo os clientes do actve do hotspot para assim que o link retornar eles não vão precisar se autenticar novamente, tem um redirecionamento na minha pagina de manutenção quando volta o link direciona para meu site, mais quem quiser remover os clientes para eles logarem quando voltar o link só acrescentar essa 1° linha abaixo em “DOWN-LINK”
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/ip hotspot active remove [/ip hotspot active find] (remover ativos)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/ip hotspot cookie remove [/ip hotspot cookie find] (remover cookie)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/ip hotspot host remove [/ip hotspot host find] (remover host)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aqui vou deixar uma página simples de manutenção em html altere, ou se quiser fique a vontade para alterar todo conteúdo, em anexo vai a pasta com o diretório manutenção descompacte e altere com um editor html ou até mesmo o bloco de notas salve as com o nome de origem o login.html e status.html , os dois são a mesma pagina ex: login.html é para quem está chegando ao hotspot quando esta sem link e o status.html é para quem já estava no hotspot quando faltou link, depois de alterar e salvar as paginas use alguma ferramenta cliente ftp pode ser esse: FileZilla - Client Download para importar a pasta “manutencao” ou clique e araste para seu mikrotik em files 
Essa pagina tem um refresh de 60 segundos para redirecionar para algum site se ela não encontra o site então ela retorna após 60 segundos novamente ela requisita o tal site... até haver resposta ou seja o link voltar. Outra dica! Quanto mais leve for a sua página melhor! Aqui eu testei até com um vídeo em flash com publicidades ficou show de bola! Só que em alguns clientes onde o navegador estava desatualizado dava alguns erros, mais vai ai essa outra dica!
Bem pessoal é isso ai espero ter colaborado com o fórum e ajudado aqueles que tinham essa dificuldade. E aos amigos que quiserem colaborar também se estiver percebendo algo errado por favor fiquem a vontade para esclarecer a todos, um abraço e qualquer coisa estamos ai!!!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

muit obrigado, vou testar aqui, vai ser de grande ajuda..

----------


## amilton

Valeu irmão. Vou testar e depois volto pra dar um feedback.

----------


## tizedosal

RFjonas, muito obrigado por contribuir com esse excelente tutorial.
fiz alguns teste, mais desligo o modem e me aparece a tela do status da minha pagina de hotspot,
eu so tenho algumas duvidas, a pasta manutenção eu coloco ela dentro da pasta do hotspot ou fora,
o seu ip 10.100.0.1 e o ip do mikrotik, desde ja agradeço....

----------


## RFjonas

muita atenção com o script! altere tudo que estiver em vermelho para os dados do seu mikrotik, ip, dns, dns-name.

----------


## RFjonas

> RFjonas, muito obrigado por contribuir com esse excelente tutorial.
> fiz alguns teste, mais desligo o modem e me aparece a tela do status da minha pagina de hotspot,
> eu so tenho algumas duvidas, a pasta manutenção eu coloco ela dentro da pasta do hotspot ou fora,
> o seu ip 10.100.0.1 e o ip do mikrotik, desde ja agradeço....


 sim a pasta manutencao fica em files fora da pasta hotspot, onde tiver "10.100.0.1" altere para o ip do seu mikrotik, onde tiver "189.124.1xx.xxx" altere para seu dns, e em "provedor.com.br" altere para o seu dns name ok! teste ai, qualquer duvida estamos ai!

----------


## glauter

Valeu pelo post, muito obrigado, vou testar aqui....

----------


## Roberto21

Boa meu garoto..parabéns por sua constante evolução na área, conheço o Jonas pessoalmente, e ele me surpreendeu com esse tópico...

Abração.

----------


## RFjonas

> Boa meu garoto..parabéns por sua constante evolução na área, conheço o Jonas pessoalmente, e ele me surpreendeu com esse tópico...
> 
> Abração.


 Valeu Roberto! obrigado, tambem com um professor igual a você ou agente aprende ou aprende! abraço.

----------


## hotel

Valeu Amigo.

estava atraz de uma solução destas a muito tempo, parabens....

----------


## Nando

parabéns amigão pelo post vou testar aqui estava a procura de algo do tipo...

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> parabéns amigão pelo post vou testar aqui estava a procura de algo do tipo...


to esperando alguem dizer se funfou para mim acreditar, por que já tentei fazer algo desse tipo varias vezes aqui e não deu certo!

----------


## amilton

Aqui pra mim não funfou. Mas acho que fiz algo errado. Tentarei ajustar em outra ocasião, pois no momento não posso me dar ao luxo de parar meu servidor...

----------


## danilosceu

será que da pra fazer com pppoe?? vou testar aqui se der certo eu posto

----------


## laurence669

não uso hotspot nem ppoe nem mk auth somente sistema de ip estatico nos clientes com tabela arp nas rbs .... será que tem como fazer sem ter o discador .?

----------


## hotel

Testado e aprovado, funcionou perfeitamente, fiz varios testes e obtive exito em todos, agora é botar para rodar.

----------


## tizedosal

> Testado e aprovado, funcionou perfeitamente, fiz varios testes e obtive exito em todos, agora é botar para rodar.


 hotel, qual e sua versão do mikrotik, aqui eu fiz uns teste e nao funcionou como devia, ao desligar o modem aparece a pagina status do hotspot, estou usando a versão 3.30...

----------


## hotel

amigo eu estou uzando ele numa RB 750G com a versão 4.10.

de inicio tambem apareceu a pagina de status, e não teve jeito, então eu adicionei as linhas:

/ip hotspot active remove [/ip hotspot active find]
/ip hotspot cookie remove [/ip hotspot cookie find]
/ip hotspot host remove [/ip hotspot host find]

no final do script DOWN-LINK e resolveu o problema, a unica desvantagem é que o cliente tera que se autenticar novamente, porem ele é direcionado automaticamente a pagina de autenticação quando o link voltar, mas voce pode marcar a opção cookie no login do hotspot e tambem resolve.

----------


## RFjonas

Não entendi "de inicio tambem apareceu a pagina de status, e não teve jeito" Eu não uso cookie, deixo desmarcado! qunado link retorna os clientes vão para a url: que esta na pagina de manutenção <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="60; url=http://seu.site.com.br/"> a pagina de manutenção tem um refresh de 60 segundos altere url=http://seu.site.com.br/ para o site que voce quer que seu cliente seja redirecionado quando o link retornar. so adcione essas linhas /ip hotspot active remove ....etc... se realmente você quer que seu cliente logue novamente.

----------


## RFjonas

> hotel, qual e sua versão do mikrotik, aqui eu fiz uns teste e nao funcionou como devia, ao desligar o modem aparece a pagina status do hotspot, estou usando a versão 3.30...


 tizedosal, você tinha dito que colocou o diretorio "manutencao" dentro do "hotspot" ! pode ser isso que esteja errado! quando o link cair em hotspot/server profiles o diretorio html vai mudar de "hotspot" para "manutencao" ou seja a pasta manutencao fica fora da pasta hotspot! outra coisa, confere o script dereitinho que foi revisado varias vezes antes de ser postado. qualquer coisa estamos ai pra te ajudar!

----------


## Luiz Paulo

Para o RFJonas....

Parabens meu caro.... muito boa esse seu tuto..

consegui colocar pra funcionar... porem "nao sei porque" tive que retirar a ultima regra do script DOWN-LINK e a ultima do script LINK-UP, pois com as mesmas nao funfava..... e a pagina com o aviso só aparece quando o cliente é derrubado,.... ou seja tive que por aquela regra no script DOWN-LINK ai sim...apareceu... fora isso, ta tudo varendo... meus parabens.

Att.

Luiz paulo

----------


## tizedosal

RFJonas, obrigado pela ajuda mais ainda não consigui fazer funcionar, fiz tudo que voce falou e nada, continua aparecendo a pagina de status do hotspot, mais notei que o script DOWN-LINK nao ta trocando o profile no hotspot serve, se coloco manualmente o profile manutençao ai sim aparece a pagina de manutenção.... alguem que conseguiu fazer usa o mikrotik 3.30.
a ja ia esquecendo RFJonas no mikrotik 3.30 no policy no script nao tem a opção ftp.

----------


## RFjonas

> Para o RFJonas....
> 
> Parabens meu caro.... muito boa esse seu tuto..
> 
> consegui colocar pra funcionar... porem "nao sei porque" tive que retirar a ultima regra do script DOWN-LINK e a ultima do script LINK-UP, pois com as mesmas nao funfava..... e a pagina com o aviso só aparece quando o cliente é derrubado,.... ou seja tive que por aquela regra no script DOWN-LINK ai sim...apareceu... fora isso, ta tudo varendo... meus parabens.
> 
> Att.
> 
> Luiz paulo


 Obrigado Luiz Paulo!
vou disponibilizar os print screen com o passo a passo para amenizar as duvidas! as regras que você retirou são esenciais para o funcionamento perfeito do sistema, ela muda seu dns-name: x para .* que vai resolver toas as requisições pela porta 80 ( dns-name= .* ou seja qualquer site digitado na hora que estiver sem link "em manutenção" ele vai encontrar sua pagina de manutenção) sem isso pode dar erro pagina não encontrada... no script eu deixei assim dns-name=provedor.com.br altere para o seu.
qualquer coisa estamos ai para ajudar!

----------


## RFjonas

> RFJonas, obrigado pela ajuda mais ainda não consigui fazer funcionar, fiz tudo que voce falou e nada, continua aparecendo a pagina de status do hotspot, mais notei que o script DOWN-LINK nao ta trocando o profile no hotspot serve, se coloco manualmente o profile manutençao ai sim aparece a pagina de manutenção.... alguem que conseguiu fazer usa o mikrotik 3.30.
> a ja ia esquecendo RFJonas no mikrotik 3.30 no policy no script nao tem a opção ftp.


 tizedosal, testei com outras versões do mk até a "2.9.27" e funcionou perfeitamente! não entendi "no mikrotik 3.30 no policy no script nao tem a opção ftp."! vou tirar print screen aqui e vou postar, acho que ajuda mais! aguarde ai.

----------


## Luiz Paulo

ok...estou no aguardo... das screenshot

uma duvida..... pra quem nao usa pagina de login (login e senha)..... utiliza o metodo de login por mac (cliente loga automatico) como ficaria ?

Agradeço desde ja.

Abraços

----------


## tizedosal

RFJonas, mais uma vez obrigado vou aguarda os print screen.....

----------


## RFjonas

olá pessoal! 
Estou dispondo em anexo todo o tutorial em pdf com as imagens, os scripts em .txt, outra página de manutenção, para aqueles que não tem conhecimento, uma dica onde vão alterar o código HTML para os dados do seu provedor! Há! Vamos clicar na estrelinha ai né!!! Um abraço a todos!

----------


## Nando

> olá pessoal! 
> Estou dispondo em anexo todo o tutorial em pdf com as imagens, os scripts em .txt, outra página de manutenção, para aqueles que não tem conhecimento, uma dica onde vão alterar o código HTML para os dados do seu provedor! Há! Vamos clicar na estrelinha ai né!!! Um abraço a todos!


 amigão vou testar aqui no meu servidor mais ja agradeço por ter postado o tuto...

----------


## amilton

Poxa, aqui quando o link cai que tento abrir qualquer outra página ta direcionando pra página de status.

----------


## Luiz Paulo

Então..RFJonas.....

com esse script nao funfou nao... uso a 3.30....Velox....

Consegui com essas alterações aqui óóóó...

/ip dns static
add address=IP DO MK disabled=no name=MEU DNS ttl=5s


/system script
add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat enabl\
e [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set default html-directory=manutencao\r\
\n/ip hotspot active remove [/ip hotspot active find]\r\
\n/ip hotspot cookie remove [/ip hotspot cookie find]\r\
\n/ip hotspot host remove [/ip hotspot host find]\r\
\n\r\
\n"
add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat disable\
\_[find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set default html-directory=hotspot\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip dns sta\
tic remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n/system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinam\
ico]"


/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico on-event=\
REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO policy=\
reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive start-date=\
jan/01/1970 start-time=00:00:00


/tool netwatch
add comment="MONITORAR LINK" disabled=no down-script=\
"/ system script run DOWN-LINK\r\
\n" host=8.8.8.8 interval=5s timeout=1s up-script="/system scheduler enabl\
e [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico]\r\
\n/ system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n"

com esse ficou 100% AQUI NO MEU server... (com clientes que usam login e senha)

mais ainda estou com uma duvida... para clientes que estao configurados para logar automaticamente (AUTENTICAÇÃO POR MAC) não funciona... acredito eu.... que seja pelo fato desse tipo de autenticão nao ser redirecionado para pagina de login..... se eu estiver errado por favor me digam...

então fica a pergunta....

Tem como redirecionar esses tipos de clientes tambem...para essa pagina de manutenção quando solicitarem a pagina e nao houver link ?

Aguardo e desde ja agradeço.....

Abralos..

----------


## RFjonas

> Poxa, aqui quando o link cai que tento abrir qualquer outra página ta direcionando pra página de status.


Poxa! eu achei que com o tutorial em pdf anexado iria eliminar todas as duvidas! mais vamos lá, 
Amilton você importou a pasta manutencao para files em seu mikrotik? 
se tiver feito tudo como mostrei, é pra funfar. qualquer coisa estamos ai!

----------


## amilton

Então, usei um cliente ftp pra upar a pasta manutencao pro mk, percebi que ao ocorrer a queda do link, não esta havendo a troca de diretórios. Coloquei a pasta manutencao fora da pasta hotspot, ou seja na raiz. Agora será que tem algo a ver com o uso do webproxy? Pensei que seria simples, mas estou tomando um baile kkkk.

----------


## RFjonas

> Então, usei um cliente ftp pra upar a pasta manutencao pro mk, percebi que ao ocorrer a queda do link, não esta havendo a troca de diretórios. Coloquei a pasta manutencao fora da pasta hotspot, ou seja na raiz. Agora será que tem algo a ver com o uso do webproxy? Pensei que seria simples, mas estou tomando um baile kkkk.


Em hotspot/ user profiles transparent proxy está marcado? confere e diz!

----------


## amilton

Esta marcado, mas fiz testes com ele desmarcado e deu no mesmo.

----------


## RFjonas

> Esta marcado, mas fiz testes com ele desmarcado e deu no mesmo.


post ai como esta seu nat! se ja tem um dstnat para seu proxy o outro da manutençao não vai funfar. tem que organizar as regra do nat ok!

----------


## amilton

Pior que ta uma bagunça mesmo, dá só uma olhada:

/ip firewall nat
add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment=\
"place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=\
"Air Force One WEB PROXY redirecionamento porta 80 para webproxy 3128" \
disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 to-ports=\
3128
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="Added by webbox" disabled=no \
out-interface="LINK SPEEDY"
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=redirect chain=pre-hotspot comment="" disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
hotspot=auth in-interface=CLIENTES protocol=tcp src-address=\
192.168.0.0/24 to-ports=3128
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=MANUTENCAO disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.0.1 to-ports=64873
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=MANUTENCAO disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
protocol=tcp to-ports=64873

Tem como ajudar?

----------


## tizedosal

RFjonas, aqui tambem ainda não consegui, eu tenho o dstnat para proxy, estou colocando o nat da manutençao depois do masquerade do hotspot e antes do nat do proxy, mais so aparece a tela do status do hotspot, notei tambem que não muda o profile la no server....

----------


## RFjonas

> RFjonas, aqui tambem ainda não consegui, eu tenho o dstnat para proxy, estou colocando o nat da manutençao depois do masquerade do hotspot e antes do nat do proxy, mais so aparece a tela do status do hotspot, notei tambem que não muda o profile la no server....


 ok! faça um teste ai dessa forma, não é o profile que vai mudar e sim o diretorio html, faça manualmente, em ip/hotspot/server profile em html directory mude para o diretorio manutencao e teste ai, há! post ai como esta o seu hotspot, eu testei com web proxy aqui e funfou redondinho! vamos colocar esse negocio p funfar!!!!rsrsrs
/ip hotspot export

----------


## RFjonas

> Pior que ta uma bagunça mesmo, dá só uma olhada:
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment=\
> "place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
> add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=\
> "Air Force One WEB PROXY redirecionamento porta 80 para webproxy 3128" \
> disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 to-ports=\
> 3128
> ...


Amilton esse seu nat está um pouco desorganizado cara ! pelo que eu entendi aqui você so precisa disso:

/ip firewall nat
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment="MANUTENCAO" disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
protocol=tcp to-ports=64873
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=\
"Air Force One WEB PROXY redirecionamento porta 80 para webproxy 3128" \
disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 to-ports=\
3128

Outra coisa! veja como está ip/hotspot/servers em name tem que esta = hotspot1
e em profile = hsprof1 como manda o script do tuto... 
verifica ai e diz depois!

----------


## mamaunet

Valeu cara otimo tópico, vou colocar em teste assim que possivel rsrs...

Parabéns!!!  :Top:

----------


## tizedosal

> ok! faça um teste ai dessa forma, não é o profile que vai mudar e sim o diretorio html, faça manualmente, em ip/hotspot/server profile em html directory mude para o diretorio manutencao e teste ai, há! post ai como esta o seu hotspot, eu testei com web proxy aqui e funfou redondinho! vamos colocar esse negocio p funfar!!!!rsrsrs
> /ip hotspot export


RFjonas, se coloco manualmente vai sem problema, e pra postar o hotspot tudo, porque e muito grande..

----------


## amilton

Aqui também manualmente vai mas na hora que o link cai, nada acontece, os scripts não ativam o nat e nem o diretório manutencao. Digitei os comandos do script no New Terminal e ativou e desativou o nat e o diretório, ou seja, algo esta impedindo o disparo dos scripts. Estou postando os scripts como estão aqui:

/system script
add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall na\
t enable [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=manutencao\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=abgsinformatica.com.br] add\
ress=8.8.4.4 comment=\"\" disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s"
add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewa\
ll nat disable [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=hotspot\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=.*] address=192.168.0.1 com\
ment=\"\" disabled=no name=abgsinformatica.com.br ttl=5s\r\
\n\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip dns sta\
tic remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n/system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinam\
ico]"


Será que tem algo errado ai? Lembrando que na versão do MK que uso (3.30) não tem a opção "ftp" em script.

----------


## RFjonas

> Aqui também manualmente vai mas na hora que o link cai, nada acontece, os scripts não ativam o nat e nem o diretório manutencao. Digitei os comandos do script no New Terminal e ativou e desativou o nat e o diretório, ou seja, algo esta impedindo o disparo dos scripts. Estou postando os scripts como estão aqui:
> 
> /system script
> add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall na\
> t enable [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
> \n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=manutencao\r\
> \n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=abgsinformatica.com.br] add\
> ress=8.8.4.4 comment=\"\" disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s"
> add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewa\
> ...


Amilton o script esta certo, se não esta funcionando então o problema esta no hotspot.
o script não esta indentificando as configurações que nele esta setadas por isso não executa corretamente.
- verifica se o seu hotspot na aba SERVERS está = hotspot1 e em profile = hsprof1
- em SERVER PROFILES = hsprof1
- veja tambem IP/DNS STATIC tem que criar um dns static com address = 192.168.0.1 
e name = abgsinformatica.com.br .
se tudo isso estiver ok e não funfar post as cofigurações do seu hotspot que eu te ajudo a verificar.
outra coisa! não é problema da versão do seu MK! esqueça esse ftp do system script! 
o erro esta na cofiguraração do seu hotspot que não está igual a do script, só isso! depois vou explicar por que isso acontece!

----------


## RFjonas

> RFjonas, se coloco manualmente vai sem problema, e pra postar o hotspot tudo, porque e muito grande..


 olá tizedosal! 
o erro esta no seu hotspot que não esta igual ao script! 
- verifica se o seu hotspot na aba SERVERS está = hotspot1 e em profile = hsprof1
- em SERVER PROFILES = hsprof1
- veja tambem IP/DNS STATIC tem que criar um dns static com name = que você usa no seu hotspot em dns-name e com address = o ip do seu hotspot. 
se poder post as cofigurações do seu hotspot so a parte servers e server profile.

----------


## amilton

RFjonas, vc é o cara, irmão. O problema aqui era o nome do SERVERS, troquei e funfou. Algumas vezes, acontece do servidor 8.8.8.8 ficar down e apenas ele. Teria por acaso outro server pra gente ficar pingando, que não saisse do ar ? Agradeço por toda a sua paciência e ajuda e fique com DEUS. 
PS. vou já clicar na estrelinha.

----------


## RFjonas

> RFjonas, vc é o cara, irmão. O problema aqui era o nome do SERVERS, troquei e funfou. Algumas vezes, acontece do servidor 8.8.8.8 ficar down e apenas ele. Teria por acaso outro server pra gente ficar pingando, que não saisse do ar ? Agradeço por toda a sua paciência e ajuda e fique com DEUS. 
> PS. vou já clicar na estrelinha.


 Valeu Amilton!
a questão do host estável que o netwatch vai monitorar é individual de cada um, por que depende muito do seu link com sua operadora, por exemplo aqui esse host 8.8.8.8 dns do google varia de 40ms a 50ms e é um host confiável, não sai do ar assim tão facilmente.
você pode testar alguns ai e ver qual o mais estável exemplo:
- globo.com = 201.7.176.59
- terra.com.br = 200.154.56.80
- uol.com.br = 200.221.2.45 ou até mesmo o dns de sua operadora!
você pode até digitar o nome do host que seu MK resolve os "numeros"!
outra coisa você pode tambem alterar no netwatch o timeout, por ex: de 1000ms 2000ms ... 5000ms ...
que significa o tempo de resposta do host.
ok! um abraço, qualquer coisa estamos ai!

----------


## RFjonas

Pessoal estou desenvolvendo outro metodo para quem trabalha com RB em BRIDGE! 
vai ser "página de manutenção no mikrotik em bridge sem usar servidor externo e tal... e tal..."
aguardem, já esta funfando, estou preparando o tuto...!

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

> Pessoal estou desenvolvendo outro metodo para quem trabalha com RB em BRIDGE! 
> vai ser "página de manutenção no mikrotik em bridge sem usar servidor externo e tal... e tal..."
> aguardem, já esta funfando, estou preparando o tuto...!


essa eu quero ver! estou procurando algo desse tipo a muito tempo, a fiz de tudo mais não deu certo.
se de certo aqui ai VOCÊ É O CARA MESMO!

----------


## RFjonas

> essa eu quero ver! estou procurando algo desse tipo a muito tempo, a fiz de tudo mais não deu certo.
> se de certo aqui ai VOCÊ É O CARA MESMO!


Será um fantasma ???
estou preparando o tutorial, quando estiver pronto posto aqui!
se você tiver dificuldade para configurar agente te ajuda!
Há! registre-se, participe do fórum é gratuito!
um abraço!

----------


## amilton

_Gasparzinho (no bom sentido)_, pode crer no amigo *RFjonas* que ele consegue sim e é mesmo "o cara". Parabéns mais uma vez *RFjonas* amigão. Mudei o server no netwatch e aumentei o timeout pra 5000 e até agora 100% de eficiência.

----------


## tizedosal

RFjonas, vou ser sincero ja tinha desistido, de colocar essa tela, não conseguia de jeito algum, dei uma vasculhada no site e comecei a usar essa regra:


```
/tool netwatch add host=8.8.8.8 timeout=100 interval=5s down-script="/ip dns static add name=".*" address=192.168.0.1" up-script="/ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=no]"
```

 funciona legal mais a galera perde a pagina de status, ai fica sem se desconectar, porque a pagina de manutenção fica como pagina de status quando o link cai.
mais aqui a galera gosta de se desconectar pra ver filme ou baixar programa na rede, o telefone não parou de tanta reclamação, como sou brasileiro e nunca desisto tentei mais uma vez refiz tudo do zero e não é que consegui, ficou uma beleza, desde ja agradeço a ajuda da galera e do nosso amigo RFjonas valeu mesmo............brigadãoooooooooooooo

----------


## RFjonas

> _Gasparzinho (no bom sentido)_, pode crer no amigo *RFjonas* que ele consegue sim e é mesmo "o cara". Parabéns mais uma vez *RFjonas* amigão. Mudei o server no netwatch e aumentei o timeout pra 5000 e até agora 100% de eficiência.


 Amilton muito obrigado pelo prestígio! 
precisando pode contar comigo!

----------


## RFjonas

> RFjonas, vou ser sincero ja tinha desistido, de colocar essa tela, não conseguia de jeito algum, dei uma vasculhada no site e comecei a usar essa regra:
> 
> 
> ```
> /tool netwatch add host=8.8.8.8 timeout=100 interval=5s down-script="/ip dns static add name=".*" address=192.168.0.1" up-script="/ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=no]"
> ```
> 
>  funciona legal mais a galera perde a pagina de status, ai fica sem se desconectar, porque a pagina de manutenção fica como pagina de status quando o link cai.
> mais aqui a galera gosta de se desconectar pra ver filme ou baixar programa na rede, o telefone não parou de tanta reclamação, como sou brasileiro e nunca desisto tentei mais uma vez refiz tudo do zero e não é que consegui, ficou uma beleza, desde ja agradeço a ajuda da galera e do nosso amigo RFjonas valeu mesmo............brigadãoooooooooooooo


Tizedosal, eu já estava preocupado com as configurações do seu hotspot! graças a DEUS funfou!

ATENÇÃO A TODOS!
o que acontece é que se você não ler o script com atenção antes de colocar em seu MK, não vai perceber uma coisa básica!
quando você criar o hotspot no MK pela 1ª vez, ele é nomeado em servers como "hotspot1" e em server profiles como "hsprof1"
-assim como esta no script!
se você criar o hotspot pela 2ª vez e não excluiu o primeiro completamente antes, oque acontece?
ele vai ser nomeado em servers como "hotspot2" e em server profiles "hsprof2" e assim sucessivamente,
agora me diga, porque o script não funciona com o servers "hotspot2"?

resp: porque o script está procurando o servers "hotspot1" e server profiles "hsprof1"
o jeito é ou editar o script para seu hotspot ou o seu hotspot para o script!

espero que assim resolva as duvidas dos demais amigos!

----------


## amilton

Foi isso mesmo que ocorreu comigo. Pura falta de atenção,

----------


## Luiz Paulo

Ao amigo RFJonas... Mais uma vez parabens.... aqui ta funcioando perfeitamente dessa forma.....

Consegui com essas alterações aqui óóóó...

/ip dns static
add address=IP DO MK disabled=no name=MEU DNS ttl=5s


/system script
add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat enabl\
e [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set default html-directory=manutencao\r\
\n/ip hotspot active remove [/ip hotspot active find]\r\
\n/ip hotspot cookie remove [/ip hotspot cookie find]\r\
\n/ip hotspot host remove [/ip hotspot host find]\r\
\n\r\
\n"
add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat disable\
\_[find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set default html-directory=hotspot\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip dns sta\
tic remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n/system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinam\
ico]"


/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico on-event=\
REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO policy=\
reboot,read,write,policy,test, password,sniff,sensitive start-date=\
jan/01/1970 start-time=00:00:00


/tool netwatch
add comment="MONITORAR LINK" disabled=no down-script=\
"/ system script run DOWN-LINK\r\
\n" host=8.8.8.8 interval=5s timeout=1s up-script="/system scheduler enabl\
e [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico]\r\
\n/ system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n"

com esse ficou 100% AQUI NO MEU server... (com clientes que usam login e senha)

mais ainda estou com uma duvida... para clientes que estao configurados para logar automaticamente (AUTENTICAÇÃO POR MAC) não funciona... acredito eu.... que seja pelo fato desse tipo de autenticão nao ser redirecionado para pagina de login..... se eu estiver errado por favor me digam...

então fica a pergunta....

Tem como redirecionar esses tipos de clientes tambem...para essa pagina de manutenção quando solicitarem a pagina e nao houver link ?

Aguardo e desde ja agradeço.....

Abração...

Att.
Luiz Paulo

----------


## amilton

> Ao amigo RFJonas... Mais uma vez parabens.... aqui ta funcioando perfeitamente dessa forma.....
> 
> Consegui com essas alterações aqui óóóó...
> 
> /ip dns static
> add address=IP DO MK disabled=no name=MEU DNS ttl=5s
> 
> 
> /system script
> ...


 Aqui cadastrei os clientes que não passam pelo hotspot no IP Binding e a página de queda do link aparece normal. Faz esse teste ai e vê se funfa.

----------


## Jnf00

amigo RFJonas eu tow batendo cabeça aqui em um MK PC-AP com o 2.9.27

fiz umas mudanças no Script mais ainda não consegui entender umas partes

tipo essa parte 

/ip dns static
add address=IP DO MK disabled=no name=MEU DNS ttl=5s esse MEUS DNS e isso que ta me confundindo e alguem testow em um Mk 2.9.27 ?

agradeço a vc por abrir esse topico e tar ajudando a galera

----------


## amilton

No add address=Aqui é o IP do seu MK e onde esta name=É o nome da sua rede.com.br ouseja o nome pra onde o ip vai apontar.
Aqui o ip do meu MK é *192.168.0.1* e o nome da rede tá *abgsinformatica.com.br* e lembrando que não é um endereço de internet válido, pois o mk tem que apontar pro ip interno, se não colocar nome, vai aparecer somente o ip quando for solicitado pelo navegador.
Espero ter ajudado e fique com DEUS.

----------


## Jnf00

ok vlw amigo ta ficando mais claro pra mim 
mais alguem ja testow aqui em um Mk PC-AP 2.9.27

mudei aqui mais quando passo pelo new terminal da uns erros 

ai fui fazendo passo a passo mesmo mais ainda sem sucesso 

qq coisa eu posto aqui no forum 

mais tudo bem

----------


## glauter

Caro amigo RFJonas , estou tentando de todas as formas ja revi o script e não encontro o erro, vou postar aqui como estar meu hotspot e o script como esta, se pode me ajudar a resolver , agradeço muito pela ajuda.


/ip hotspot profile
set default dns-name="" hotspot-address=0.0.0.0 html-directory=hotspot \
http-cookie-lifetime=3d http-proxy=0.0.0.0:0 login-by=cookie,http-chap \
name=default rate-limit="" smtp-server=0.0.0.0 split-user-domain=no \
use-radius=no
add dns-name=cyber.speednetbc.com.br hotspot-address=192.168.251.254 \
html-directory="hotspot speednet_01" http-cookie-lifetime=1d http-proxy=\
0.0.0.0:0 login-by=cookie,http-chap name=hotspot-cyber rate-limit="" \
smtp-server=0.0.0.0 split-user-domain=no use-radius=no
add dns-name=speednetbc.com.br hotspot-address=192.168.254.254 \
html-directory="hotspot speednet_01" http-cookie-lifetime=5h http-proxy=\
0.0.0.0:0 login-by=cookie,http-chap name=hotspot-wireless rate-limit="" \
smtp-server=0.0.0.0 split-user-domain=no use-radius=no
/ip hotspot
add disabled=no idle-timeout=5m interface=WIRELESS keepalive-timeout=none \
name=Hotspot-Wireless profile=hotspot-wireless
add disabled=no idle-timeout=5m interface=CYBER keepalive-timeout=none name=\
Hotspot-Cyber profile=hotspot-cyber




e o script esta assim......

/system script
add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat enabl\
e [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hotspot-wireless html-directory=manutencao\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=speednetbc.com.br] address=8.8.4\
.4 comment=\"\" disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s"
add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat \
disable [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hotspot-wireless html-directory=hotspot\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=.*] address=192.168.254.254 comm\
ent=\"\" disabled=no name=speednetbc.com.br ttl=5s\r\
\n\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip dns sta\
tic remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n/system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinam\
ico]"

/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico on-event=\
"/ system script run REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO" policy=read,write start-time=\
startup

/ip firewall nat
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=MANUTENCAO disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
protocol=tcp to-ports=64873

/ip dns static
add address=192.168.254.254 comment="" disabled=no name=speednetbc.com.br ttl=5s

/tool netwatch
add comment="MONITORAR LINK" disabled=no down-script=\
"/ system script run DOWN-LINK\r\
\n" host=8.8.8.8 interval=5s timeout=1s up-script="/system scheduler enabl\
e [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico]\r\
\n/ system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/ queue simple remove hs-<hotspot1>"

----------


## RFjonas

> Ao amigo RFJonas... Mais uma vez parabens.... aqui ta funcioando perfeitamente dessa forma.....
> 
> Consegui com essas alterações aqui óóóó...
> 
> /ip dns static
> add address=IP DO MK disabled=no name=MEU DNS ttl=5s
> 
> 
> /system script
> ...


Luiz Paulo, faltou a regra do nat

/ip firewall nat
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment="MANUTENCAO" disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
protocol=tcp to-ports=64873

essa regra é responsavel pelo redirecionamento para a pagina de manutençao,o script diz que ela seja habilitada quando o link cair, ou seja tudo que vem da porta 80 vai para a porta 64873 que a porta http do seu hotspot.

outra coisa, não não precisa remover os clientes ativos
/ip hotspot active remove [/ip hotspot active find]
/ip hotspot cookie remove [/ip hotspot cookie find]
/ip hotspot host remove [/ip hotspot host find]
essa opçao eu fiz para quem realmente quer derrubar todos os clientes para que eles se loguem novamente.

use a regra do nat que resolve tudo.
quem está logado vai para pagina de status.html e quem não está vai para pagina de login.html.

outra questão, para os cliente não precisar logar para navegar faça como nosso amigo amilton sugeriu 

"Aqui cadastrei os clientes que não passam pelo hotspot no IP Binding e a página de queda do link aparece normal. Faz esse teste ai e vê se funfa."

verifica ai e post os resultados.

Jonas Oliveira

----------


## RFjonas

Glauter, pelo que eu entendi você usa mais de 1 profile no server profiles, tem que editar seu script para o tal,
e no servers voce tem que definir qual profile esta usando.

se não for esse o problema, então eu não entendi sua duvida.
qualquer coisa post novamente.

----------


## Luiz Paulo

> Luiz Paulo, faltou a regra do nat
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment="MANUTENCAO" disabled=yes dst-port=80 \
> protocol=tcp to-ports=64873
> 
> essa regra é responsavel pelo redirecionamento para a pagina de manutençao,o script diz que ela seja habilitada quando o link cair, ou seja tudo que vem da porta 80 vai para a porta 64873 que a porta http do seu hotspot.
> 
> outra coisa, não não precisa remover os clientes ativos
> ...



Fala ai brother....

Vamos lá... realmente esqueci de posta essa regra... pois ja uso sim...se nao seria impossivel.... o erro foi somente na postagem...ok.... esta funcionando 100% com aqueles scripts, faltando somente o nat na postagem...

em relação aquelas tres regrinhas...no meu server so funcionou com elas..... ou seja só quando derrubava os clientes...
em relação ao ipbinding o unico problema é que eles ficam sem banda.... ai eu teria que criar mais um conjunto de regras manualmente no queue simple para controla-los...

Att.
Luiz Paulo

----------


## Jnf00

bom amigos eu fiz umas 20 ou mais ainda tentando 
e observei q meu netwath fica no status dow direto eu tow fazendo internamente fiz um ip bindgs no meu servidor e montei outro 

o servidor ta com o 2.9.27 nele testei o o netwath e funfou beleza ja no interno so fica em down direto

estow acessando por o servidor interno com o mk 3.30 

voceis tem alguma ideia doq esta acontecendo pra ele fikar dow direto?

obs: ja troquei varios dns´s

----------


## Jnf00

*RFJonas* Venho aqui te agradecer eu consegui tive que fazer algumas modificaçoes no script pra poder fikar redondinho mais funciou legal

e pra os outros 

amigos leiam bem testem as regras uma a uma como eu fiz e fui auterando de acordo com minha necessidade

eu uso web proxy tive q fazer fazer mais 2 scripts um pra desativar o web e ativar a do hostpot e vise versa

e outra muda totalmente os logins pq a pasta é outra so é prestar atenção 

tambem quebrei cabeça 

imagine nosso amigo *RFjonas* ?

que com toda humildade postow aqui pra nois 

*sim façam testes com um servidor interno como eu fiz é o conselho q dow a todos*

motem um interno coloquem o bacukap e faz um bindgs do seu server pra ele ai vc trabalha sem encomodar os clientes
qq coisa tamos aqui

vou agora tentar em um 2.9.27

----------


## RFjonas

> *RFJonas* Venho aqui te agradecer eu consegui tive que fazer algumas modificaçoes no script pra poder fikar redondinho mais funciou legal
> 
> e pra os outros 
> 
> amigos leiam bem testem as regras uma a uma como eu fiz e fui auterando de acordo com minha necessidade
> 
> eu uso web proxy tive q fazer fazer mais 2 scripts um pra desativar o web e ativar a do hostpot e vise versa
> 
> e outra muda totalmente os logins pq a pasta é outra so é prestar atenção 
> ...


Jnf00, obrigado por contribuir com o esse tópico e com o fórum,

a verdade é essa cada caso é um caso, minha rede pode ser diferente da sua,e a sua diferente das demais...
mais se agente prestar atenção nas regras, no script, vai entender tudo. se for preciso alterar fica bem mais fácil se entender o script primeiro.
e as duvidas nos tiramos aqui, um ajudando ao outro!

um conselho a todos! não testem direto em seu servidor onde tem cliente conectado,
testem em bancada! pois se for preciso alterar vai ter tempo para isso.

um dos segredo para um bom sucesso na sua rede
é nunca deixar ela parar.

----------


## Jnf00

observei uma coisa RFJonas Naum sei se vc fez esse teste

ou pode ser erro meu ainda tipo ta redondinho redondinho 

mais fiz esse teste aqui 

tirei o link e reiniciei o servidor pela a logica ele ia pra pagina de manutençao 

observei que ele faz tudo como esta no script 

mais naum redireciona pra pagina de manutenção

voce entendeu 

fica assim 
se eu tiver com o pc ligado na hora q cair o link sem tar logado claro

ele redireciona normalmente, mais vamos dizer se eu ligar depois q o link caiu 

ele naum ta redirecionando

so quero saber ser voce ou alguem fez esse teste...

----------


## RFjonas

> observei uma coisa RFJonas Naum sei se vc fez esse teste
> 
> ou pode ser erro meu ainda tipo ta redondinho redondinho 
> 
> mais fiz esse teste aqui 
> 
> tirei o link e reiniciei o servidor pela a logica ele ia pra pagina de manutençao 
> 
> observei que ele faz tudo como esta no script 
> ...


Jnf00, não tinha percebido essa falha para essa situação!
mais vamos lá terá que remover alguns script para corrigir! 
em system script "REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO" tem que remover
em system scheduler "remover_dns_dinamico" tem que remover
em tool netwatch "MONITORAR LINK" tem que remover

e colocar esse outro aqui abaixo

/system script
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-OFF policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n"
add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-ON policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]\r\
\n/system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_on]\r\
\n/system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_off]"

/system scheduler
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico_on on-event="/ system script run REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-ON" policy=read,write start-time=\
startup
add comment="" disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico_off on-event="/ system script run REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO-OFF\r\
\n" policy=read,write start-time=startup

/tool netwatch
add comment="MONITORAR LINK" disabled=no down-script=\
"/ system script run DOWN-LINK\r\
\n/ system scheduler enable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_off]\r\
\n" host=8.8.8.8 interval=5s timeout=1s up-script=\
"/system scheduler enable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico_on]\r\
\n/ system script run LINK-UP\r\
\n/ queue simple remove hs-<hotspot1>"

peço desculpas a todos pois eu não tinha percebido essa falha para essa situação como citou o nosso amigo Jnf00 a cima.
já corrigi no inicio do tópico tambem.
qualquer duvida estamos ai!

----------


## Jnf00

RF Jonas estow fazendo um arquivo *DOC*com tudo bem detalhado tipo as coisas mais importantes doque vim acompanhando nesse topico 
e com sua autorização postarei

acho que naum vai ficar mais nem uma duvida para quem quizer fazer

tow marcando onde o script serve pra todos e onde pode ser feita as alteraçoes 

estow simulando varias 

situaçoes

com web-proxy
sem weby-proxy

com mais de uma rede

tipo rede interna e rede externa com e sem web-proxy

apos eu fazer todas as simulaçoes possiveis

como disse a cima postarei 
ai o cara so naum vai fazer se não souber ler
rsrsrs

----------


## marcelopillon

acompanhando...

----------


## Jnf00

Eu e o RFjonas vimos que tem pequenas diferenças nos script´s da versão 4.xx
e 3.xx

porem tem partes que ficam exatamente iguais idependente das suas configuraçoes

se voce ler todo o topico vera que a regras que são pra todos os tipos de versão...

exemplo:

/system script
add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat enabl\
e [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=manutencao\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=provedor.com.br] addre\
ss=189.124.1xx.xxx comment=\"\" disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s"
add name=LINK-UP policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat disable\
\_[find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
\n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=hotspot\r\
\n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=.*] address=10.100.0.1 comm\
ent=\"\" disabled=no name=provedor.com.br ttl=5s\r\
\n"


leia com atenção que voce fará

----------


## RFjonas

Pessoal, aqui está um script para versão 3.

----------


## Jnf00

amigos outro dia achei um pro de imcompatibilidade desse script com o win 7 falei com nosso Grande amigo RFJONAS e sai procurando na net e achei a solução

ta nesse link aqui leiam que voceis vão entender deixando bem claro que não é erro do script sim incompatibilidade com algumas configuraçoes do win7 acho eu q o vista tambem porém so testei no win7

Windows 7 Vs Samba NTLMv2

----------


## djjeantechno

no caso eu tenho um servidor apache aqui do mk-auth o ip dele e assim 

172.31.255.2:89

89 e a porta da pagina de manutenção como procedo nas regras obrigado.

----------


## FMANDU

Não consegui fazer rodar de jeito nenhum. não sei se é aqui:
-10.100.0.1 = seu dns statico em ip/dns/static/address (uma dica ao criar seu dns statico em TLL: coloque assim 00:00:05

No meu dns ta mostrando 5 minutos e não consigo colocar para 5 segundo como na regra. ou eu tenho que colocar outra regra com 5 segundos?

----------


## DSSS

Eu tentei de varias formas na versão 5 e nada, fiz dowgrade para 4 e nada, se alguém tiver as modificações para a versão 4 por favor coloque ai.


Abraços

----------


## djjeantechno

e no caso eu que tenho um server separado com a pagina de sem link lá o ip desse server 172.31.225.2 porta 89


> Olá pessoal! Como eu havia prometido em outro tópico que se eu colocasse para rodar página de manutenção no MK sem usar servidor externo “Linux/apache etc...” eu postaria tudo aqui. 
> 
> Então vamos lá! Para começar quero lembrar que estou usando RB 433ah com versão 4.10 outras versões não testei “fica a critério de cada um”, posso garantir que está rodando 100% há 2 meses em 20 torres com mikrotik, uso hotspot com freeradius levei 2 semanas para deixar tudo 100% e adaptar as configurações para as minhas necessidades, aqui no fórum tem vários tópicos mostrando como configurar o hotspot, não vou mostrar como configura e sim o sistema de monitoramento que desenvolvi com alguns conteúdos tirados daqui mesmo do fórum.
> 
> Vou explicar como funciona, coloquei o netwatch para monitorar o dns do Google, se parar de responder por motivo de queda do link, enlace que parou ou até mesmo “desconectando o cabo de rede” o mikrotik executa o 1° script “DOWN-LINK” que cria um dns dinâmico em ip/dns/static “ .* ” com o address 189.124.1xx.xx meu dns, em ip/hotspot/Server profiles, ele muda o diretório HTML :hotspot para “ manutecao “ onde vai está sua página avisando que o seu provedor está em manutenção , também habilita uma regra que vai está em ip/ firewall/ Nat ” MANUTENCAO “ fazendo um dstnat da porta 80 para a porta 64873 do hotspot que redireciona para a tal página. o 2° script “LINK-UP” quando o link retornar desfaz tudo que o 1° script fez. O 3° script habilita em system/scheduler “remover_dns_dinamico” que executa em system/script ”REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO” se por acaso na hora que faltar link, e seu mikrotik rebootar o hotspot vai criar outro dns static por padrão e na hora que o link retornar vai travar, então o script remove o dns dinâmico para não acontecer isso. Basicamente é isso que esse sistema de monitoramento vai fazer bem simples e funcional “tudo automático” 
> 
> Lembrando no Nat a regra de dstnat “MANUTENCAO” fica desabilitada, e em system scheduler “remover_dns_dinamico” também fica desabilitada, elas se habilitam automaticamente quando o link cair.
> 
> Atenção edite o script onde está em vermelho antes de copiar e colar!
> ...

----------


## flaviobhz

Olá, muito boa essa idéia.
Porem estou fazendo algo errado, tive dois problema. Primeiro salvei a pasta manutenção com o manutenção.html dentro na raiz(fora do rotspot) em server profiles directory esta mudando para manutencao normalmente, mas nao entra a pagina manutencao. E o outro e quando reboot o servidor, ele carrega o DNS dinamido( .*) mesmo o link estando UP ou Down.
fiz esta conf.
*/system script*
*add name=DOWN-LINK* policy=read,write, source=
 /ip firewall nat enable [find comment=MANUTENCAO]
 /ip hotspot profile set *HotsPot-User* html-directory=manutencao
 /ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=*meuDNSname.com*] address=8.8.4.4 comment=" " disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s
 /ip hotspot active remove [/ip hotspot active find]

*add name=LINK-UP* policy=reboot,read,write, source=
 /ip firewall nat disable [find comment=MANUTENCAO]
 /ip hotspot profile set *HotsPot-User* html-directory=hotspot
 /ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=.*] address=*192.168.140.1* comment="" disabled=no name=*meuDNSname.com* ttl=5s

*add name=REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO* policy=read,write, source=
 /ip dns static remove [/ip dns static find dynamic=yes]
 /system scheduler disable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico]


*/system scheduler* 
add comment=" " disabled=yes interval=5s name=remover_dns_dinamico on-event=
 /system script run REMOVER-DNS-DINAMICO
 policy=read,write start-time=Startup 

*/ip firewall nat* 
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=MANUTENCAO disabled=yes dst-port=80 protocol=tcp to-ports=64873 

*/ip dns static* add address=*192.168.140.1* comment="" disabled=no name=*meuDNSname.com* ttl=5s

*/tool netwatch* 
 add comment="MONITORAR LINK" disabled=no 
 host=8.8.4.4 interval=5s timeout=1000ms 

*down-script=*
 /system script run DOWN-LINK
*up-script=*
 /system scheduler enable [/system scheduler find name=remover_dns_dinamico]
 /system script run LINK-UP
 /queue simple remove hs-<HotsPot-User>
Obrigado.

----------


## fragoso

Amigao, boa noite, eu tenho uma RB 750 ver4.11 porem nao funcionou, tem como me ajudar? por favor, ja fiz de tudo, mas nao tem jeito. meu email é [email protected] msn : [email protected]

espero poder mim ajudar. desde ja obrigado.

----------


## dipsilva

> Pessoal estou desenvolvendo outro metodo para quem trabalha com RB em BRIDGE! 
> vai ser "página de manutenção no mikrotik em bridge sem usar servidor externo e tal... e tal..."
> aguardem, já esta funfando, estou preparando o tuto...!


Eai amigo, desenvolveu ai o método pra quem trabalha com RB em Bridge ? Pois acho que será muito util pra muita gente.. vlw..

----------


## minelli

Não seria melhor usar o Metarouter para isso pois uso a algum tempo e sem nenhum problema.

----------


## F3RR3LL

> Não seria melhor usar o Metarouter para isso pois uso a algum tempo e sem nenhum problema.


Boa tarde,
Seria bem legal vc passar detalhado e a forma de implantar essa outra forma de pagina de manutenção, só dar a ideia em fazer Metarouter e muito vago...

----------


## minelli

> Boa tarde,
> Seria bem legal vc passar detalhado e a forma de implantar essa outra forma de pagina de manutenção, só dar a ideia em fazer Metarouter e muito vago...


Nem preciso detalhar e só procurarem na pagina do mum o pdf da palestra do Sergio que ja está super mastigado.

----------


## mamaunet

Hmm conferindo... ai galera para quem não conseguiu achar ta aqui o tal artigo do MUM:

http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentation...terOpenWRT.pdf

Créditos: Sergio Souza.
Abraços!

----------


## minelli

> Hmm conferindo... ai galera para quem não conseguiu achar ta aqui o tal artigo do MUM:
> 
> http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentation...ordeavisos.pdf
> 
> Créditos: Sergio Ferreira de Brito, ALOO INTERNET BANDA LARGA
> 
> Abraços!


Não foi esse a que me referi e sim do Sérgio Souza da MdBrasil.

Link para apresentação PDF:
http://mum.mikrotik.com/presentation...terOpenWRT.pdf

Se foi útil agradeçam.

----------


## F3RR3LL

Vlw pela dica do metarouter, porem ainda fico a dica do nosso colega RFJonas, pois a dica do metarouter e muito complexa de se aplicar.

A dica do RFJonas rola de boa, muito simples de fazer, basta seguir e não deixar de passar os detalhes.

----------


## minelli

Mamau corrija os créditos para Sergio Souza por favor.

----------


## mamaunet

> Mamau corrija os créditos para Sergio Souza por favor.


Corrigido Meu Patrão rsrs...

----------


## mamaunet

Tentei e por enquanto nada, vou continuar fazendo mais alguns testes...
Uso Hotspot, usuário x senha x MAC, versão do MK 5.2

----------


## minelli

Mamau o pdf e para vc ter uma ideia terá de pesquisar sobre para concluir.
So seguir o pdf não resolverá.

----------


## lourena

Muito obrigado pela contribuição e tenho umas dúvidas, eu configurei o hotspot (dentro do mikrotik) mas não coloquei um dns name nem tenho um dns statico em ip/dns/static/address. Teria que fazer alterações no meu hotspot ou o que teria que alterar para implementar seu código sem dar problemas?

----------


## carlodromo

ola amigo dei uma olhadinha e estou curioso sobre essa regra desse escript, sem e com web proxy , sou novato nesse ramo , peço que se possivel poste estas regras de tela de manutenção , estou usando a versão 2.9.27 ap. desde ja agradeço.

----------


## phaelzim

Fala galera...

Tenho uma rb 750 e aki nao funfo aguem ai me socorre?????

Segui o tutorial e nao funciono....

----------


## chyto

Alguem consegui mim ajudar ae..

tentei de todos os modos possíveis agora queria ajuda dos mestres ae..

eu uso www.itamari.net / 10.1.1.1 com com cache full interno no mk e tá hsprof1

tudo certinho agora achu que foi o cache que tava fazendo da pau

alguem pode preparar a regrar ai pra mim?

por favor !

----------


## FoxLive

Ola pessoal!!! Acho que descobri porque muitos não tão acertando de *primeira* essa solução maravilhosa que nosso amigo *RFjonas* postou ai, pelo menos foi o meu caso e acho que a maioria que não conseguiu por causa do mesmo problema

Percebi que na pasta *manutencao* do pacote do nosso amigo _RFjonas_ os arquivos *login e status* estão com a extensão *HTML* em maiúsculo* login.HTML* e *Status.HTML*, resolvi abrindo os arquivos no dreamweaver e salvando novamente em *html* sem alterar nada na pagina ai a extensão ficou minúsculo *login.html* e *status.html* e foi só colocar no mikrotik e *katapimba* funfo na hora.

Não sei se isso tem algum fundamento porque sou leigo em HTML e to arranhando o mikrotik mas aqui resolveu.

Se isso resolver o problema de mais alguém por gentileza posta ai uma resposta pra nós e nossos amigos ai que ainda não conseguirão, e se não resolver posta também. Valeu ai e um prazer ta participando pela primeira vez do fórum abraços a todos.

----------


## mamaunet

> Ola pessoal!!! Acho que descobri porque muitos não tão acertando de *primeira* essa solução maravilhosa que nosso amigo *RFjonas* postou ai, pelo menos foi o meu caso e acho que a maioria que não conseguiu por causa do mesmo problema
> 
> Percebi que na pasta *manutencao* do pacote do nosso amigo _RFjonas_ os arquivos *login e status* estão com a extensão *HTML* em maiúsculo* login.HTML* e *Status.HTML*, resolvi abrindo os arquivos no dreamweaver e salvando novamente em *html* sem alterar nada na pagina ai a extensão ficou minúsculo *login.html* e *status.html* e foi só colocar no mikrotik e *katapimba* funfo na hora.
> 
> Não sei se isso tem algum fundamento porque sou leigo em HTML e to arranhando o mikrotik mas aqui resolveu.
> 
> Se isso resolver o problema de mais alguém por gentileza posta ai uma resposta pra nós e nossos amigos ai que ainda não conseguirão, e se não resolver posta também. Valeu ai e um prazer ta participando pela primeira vez do fórum abraços a todos.


Amigo depois de sua observação deu certo aqui, agora sim, a dica esta completa e corrigida, parabéns pela ajuda.

Abraços!!!

----------


## AlphaTec

muito show cara...
Parabéns!

----------


## FoxLive

Ola pessoal!!! Só informando que coloquei a pagina de *manutenção* pra funcional no *PPPoE* com *servidor externo* e bem simples mas num achei nada na net que me ajudasse, ai usando as regras do nosso amigo *RFjonas*, consegui extrair o necessário pra funcionar, hospedei a pagina no servidor radius e ficou só o luxo. Veja a imagem abaixo
No meu caso não e manutenção não e *link fora do ar mesmo,* aqui nos temos muitos problemas, o link kai muito ai já sabe como fica o telefone do provedor né?!
Então e isso pessoal se alguém tiver interesse e só falar que posto as regras que usei. Abraço a todos.

----------


## mamaunet

> Ola pessoal!!! Só informando que coloquei a pagina de *manutenção* pra funcional no *PPPoE* com *servidor externo* e bem simples mas num achei nada na net que me ajudasse, ai usando as regras do nosso amigo *RFjonas*, consegui extrair o necessário pra funcionar, hospedei a pagina no servidor radius e ficou só o luxo. Veja a imagem abaixo
> No meu caso não e manutenção não e *link fora do ar mesmo,* aqui nos temos muitos problemas, o link kai muito ai já sabe como fica o telefone do provedor né?!
> Então e isso pessoal se alguém tiver interesse e só falar que posto as regras que usei. Abraço a todos.


Muito bom amigo, eu consegui finalmente ontem fazer com a dica inicial, pois não tenho outro servidor mas desde já parabéns e seria uma boa vc postar as regras para quem pode manter em outro servidor a página de manutenção ou link off no seu caso rsrs...

Abraço!

----------


## AlphaTec

RFJonas parabéns pela iniciativa e pela paciência de esta dando um ótimo suporte pra turma...!

assim que puder tbm vou implantar esse sistema em meu mikrotik!

----------


## RFjonas

Olá pessoal! eu esteve ocupado com outros projetos, mais agora estou de volta, observei que esse tópico cresceu juntamente com o forum, e essa minha ideia ajudou a muitos por aqui, fico feliz por isso! eu vi que teve até gente que postou em outros foruns, youtube até no orkut, e alguns não lembraram de dar os créditos ao autor, mais isso não importa!
o importante é saber que o trabalho que eu tive em algumas noites até, para desenvolver os scripts e testa-los teve um resultado positivo, obrigado aqueles que me prestigiaram com mensagens, desde já deixo um forte abraço para todos!
estamos aqui para ajudar e ser ajudados, aprender com as experiência dos amigos!

----------


## RFjonas

> Ola pessoal!!! Acho que descobri porque muitos não tão acertando de *primeira* essa solução maravilhosa que nosso amigo *RFjonas* postou ai, pelo menos foi o meu caso e acho que a maioria que não conseguiu por causa do mesmo problema
> 
> Percebi que na pasta *manutencao* do pacote do nosso amigo _RFjonas_ os arquivos *login e status* estão com a extensão *HTML* em maiúsculo* login.HTML* e *Status.HTML*, resolvi abrindo os arquivos no dreamweaver e salvando novamente em *html* sem alterar nada na pagina ai a extensão ficou minúsculo *login.html* e *status.html* e foi só colocar no mikrotik e *katapimba* funfo na hora.
> 
> Não sei se isso tem algum fundamento porque sou leigo em HTML e to arranhando o mikrotik mas aqui resolveu.
> 
> Se isso resolver o problema de mais alguém por gentileza posta ai uma resposta pra nós e nossos amigos ai que ainda não conseguirão, e se não resolver posta também. Valeu ai e um prazer ta participando pela primeira vez do fórum abraços a todos.


Olá FoxLive! não tinha percebido esse detalhe, corrigido ok!

----------


## binhoblackdownloads

Olá amigo RFJonas ... obrigado por esse belissimo e sensacional post.. ta de parabenz...
será q junto com o amigo *Jnf00* disponibilizarem os arkivos atualizados com todas as coreções de regas e etc.. sitadas aki nesse post... todos iriam agradecer mas aindah...
li o post completo do começo ao fim e vi q tem varias modificações e qweria q vc RFJonas postasse aii os arkivos todos atualizados com as modificações citadas aki ...
pra os mais leigos como euu...
o amigo *Jnf00*  citou a criação de um DOC.. para ser postado aki .... 
será q em parceriaa com ele vc pudesse colocar a pra jente vlww desde ja agadeçoo .. suaa jentileza e de todos q ajudaramm ate agorah... parabenz RFJonas

----------


## alpnet

Funciona com ppoe??

----------


## Luilson

jonas otima configuração só não acho a pagina manutenção que vc colocou aki preciso dela para colocar no meu provedor se puder ajudar agradeço vlw

----------


## AmorimMMS

Uma pequena contribuição...

Fiz uma pequena modificação no código para que o mesmo pudesse funcionar.

Eis o meu cenário de teste, PC-MK 3.22 - Hotspot testado com e sem cookies

No seguinte trecho do codigo em vermelho: Deverá ser removida as barras invertidas, deixando somente entre os Parenteses



> /system script
> add name=DOWN-LINK policy=ftp,read,write,winbox source="/ip firewall nat enabl\
> e [find comment=\"MANUTENCAO\"]\r\
> \n/ip hotspot profile set hsprof1 html-directory=manutencao\r\
> \n/ip dns static set [/ip dns static find name=hotspot.seuhotspot.com] address=8.8.8.8\
> comment=\"\" disabled=no name=.* ttl=5s"


Faça o mesmo em DOWN-LNIK E LINK-UP no Diretório SYSTEM > SCRIPTS > SCRIPT LIST

Com esse procedimento a regra do Nat abaixo especificada funcionara a contento.



> /ip firewall nat
> add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=manutencao disabled=yes dst-port=80 protocol=tcp to-ports=64873


Boa sorte!

----------


## peritinaicos

> Tizedosal, eu já estava preocupado com as configurações do seu hotspot! graças a DEUS funfou!
> 
> ATENÇÃO A TODOS!
> o que acontece é que se você não ler o script com atenção antes de colocar em seu MK, não vai perceber uma coisa básica!
> quando você criar o hotspot no MK pela 1ª vez, ele é nomeado em servers como "hotspot1" e em server profiles como "hsprof1"
> -assim como esta no script!
> se você criar o hotspot pela 2ª vez e não excluiu o primeiro completamente antes, oque acontece?
> ele vai ser nomeado em servers como "hotspot2" e em server profiles "hsprof2" e assim sucessivamente,
> agora me diga, porque o script não funciona com o servers "hotspot2"?
> ...


Tive de ler uma porção de vezes para entender tudo, mais agora está 100%

----------


## Hayttle

> olá pessoal! 
> Estou dispondo em anexo todo o tutorial em pdf com as imagens, os scripts em .txt, outra página de manutenção, para aqueles que não tem conhecimento, uma dica onde vão alterar o código HTML para os dados do seu provedor! Há! Vamos clicar na estrelinha ai né!!! Um abraço a todos!


Há muito tempo não conseguia colocar para funcionar isso. Agora foi.

O meu erro:

Não tinham todas as páginas dentro da pasta manutenção, tinha deixado a login.html, assim não funciona, tem que ter todas as outras, alogin.html, redirect.html, etc....

Valeu,

Hayttle

----------


## peritinaicos

Aqui funcionou 1x só e parou!!!

----------


## icebox

> Aqui funcionou 1x só e parou!!!


Aqui tb funciona 1 vez e parou
Deve ser algum detalhe minimo

----------


## icebox

Resolvi assim


===========================================================
linkup
/ip firewall nat disable [find comment="MANUTENCAO"]
/ip hotspot set [/ip hotspot find name=hotspot1] profile=hsprof1
---------------------------------------------------------------------
linkdown
/ip firewall nat enable [find comment="MANUTENCAO"]
/ip hotspot set [/ip hotspot find name=hotspot1] profile=default
log error "Servidor Sem Link"

==============================================================

/ip firewall nat
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment=MANUTENCAO disabled=yes dst-port=80 hotspot="" \
protocol=tcp to-ports=64873
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" disabled=no src-address=\
172.16.0.0/24 to-addresses=0.0.0.0

==============================================================


Só tem de editar o profile=default com a pasta manutanção onde o LOGIN.HTML e o STATUS.HTML são as páginas de manutenção

----------


## herminioarantes

kd os arquivos para download? pagina de manutencao?

----------

